# Photobucket question



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I signed up for a photobucket account but I can't figure out how to put pictures from photobucket onto a Puff post. I follow the instructions from PB but it ends up as a link not a picture. What to do? 

I am not very tech savvy, so if you recommend "clear your cache" please explain what that means and how to do it. 

Thanks a lot, fellas. As you can tell, I am a computer loser, but hey, we all have to learn sometime.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Go to photo bucket and look at your picture. To the lower right of the picture their is a box with 4 options. 1 of them is a direct link. Click that.

Then go to puff and start your post. In the options where you can change the font and color and underline words there is a box with a picture of a mountain. Click that and paste the direct link. That should be it.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Zach. When I get home from work tonight I am going to try that.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

another way to do it

When you are in your album, and the pictures are small (1.5" square), move your pointer over the picture you want to copy. When you do this, a menu of 4 choices will appear. Click on the last selection (image code). That will copy the code & address. Pull up your post on Puff, right click & select paste.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, RT.


Nice Meer, by the way.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bent-1 said:


> another way to do it
> 
> When you are in your album, and the pictures are small (1.5" square), move your pointer over the picture you want to copy. When you do this, a menu of 4 choices will appear. Click on the last selection (image code). That will copy the code & address. Pull up your post on Puff, right click & select paste.


*Yep....this is how I do's it!*


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

bent-1 said:


> another way to do it
> 
> When you are in your album, and the pictures are small (1.5" square), move your pointer over the picture you want to copy. When you do this, a menu of 4 choices will appear. Click on the last selection (image code). That will copy the code & address. Pull up your post on Puff, right click & select paste.


 OK I tried that, but when I put the arrow over the picture it turns into a hand with the index finger pointing up and no menu drops down.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Arnie
If the drop down bar doesn't appear try double clicking on the picture this will make it bigger, Then on the right the same menu appears right click the bottom and it will flash copy and then go to puff, ( I usually have puff opened in another window) and then right click and click on the past, this should do it.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, testing..........



Edit: Doesn't seem to have worked. Hmmm....


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Arnie said:


> OK, testing..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works just fine. If look at the file name, you'll see that "http://" shows up twice for some reason. That's why the image didn't post. I just removed one of those and voila!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

ChiTownHustler said:


> It works just fine. If look at the file name, you'll see that "http://" shows up twice for some reason. That's why the image didn't post. I just removed one of those and voila!


WOW!!! That's amazing! Thanks.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Im glad im not the only person that has trouble with things like this


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

When you hover over the pic you should see this. Just click on the part I have circled and then paste it into your post where you want the photo to show up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bent-1 said:


> another way to do it
> 
> When you are in your album, and the pictures are small (1.5" square), move your pointer over the picture you want to copy. When you do this, a menu of 4 choices will appear. Click on the last selection (image code). That will copy the code & address. Pull up your post on Puff, right click & select paste.


Nice pipe bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I may have got it now. I have to follow very specific steps or it doesn't work. How do you like my little orchid?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

WTG Arnie...nice looking photos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arnie said:


> I think I may have got it now. I have to follow very specific steps or it doesn't work. How do you like my little orchid?


Awesome pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad your up and running Arnie. Nice pics!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Love the orchid - here's mine:










Had it for 7 years - it bloomed every spring. Until one year I didn't get around to repotting it. It never recovered and eventually drifted away and died.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Arnie said:


> WOW!!! That's amazing! Thanks.


Glad to be of help :smile: Btw, your camera takes excellent pictures


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, just so I can practice a little. Here is a dendrobium:










A phalenopsis:










And a flower I can't remember the name of, sadly, she died:










Thanks for all your help, fellas!!

When I get the time I want to do a sour dough bread tutorial in the food section, with pics.

Thanks again.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha I like that first one! Beautiful!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Last one, a paphiopedilum. Not a lot of color but spectacular in her own way:


----------

